# Emirates ID held by Dubai Police officer



## DubaiResident

So I have just been handed a traffic violation by a plain clothes officer for crossing a road where there are no pedestrian crossings/signals/bridges for at least a kilometer on either side (Amman street, near Sahara centre... a very popular spot most of you might know)

I agree with the violation and he gave me a receipt after I showed him my Emirates ID. But to my surprise, he didn't give back the ID and asked me to collect it from Deira Police Station after 4 days. 

My question is, do traffic police normally do this? (keeping drivers licences/IDs till fine is paid)

Also, does anyone know how long the process will take from paying the fine to getting my ID back? I don't mind paying it, but to actually go there during office hours on a weekday is not easy for me.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Yes, i understand that is normal practice - to ensure you pay the fine.
I believe you will get the ID card back as soon as you pay the fine - is it 200 AED that you need to pay?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## DubaiResident

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes, i understand that is normal practice - to ensure you pay the fine.
> I believe you will get the ID card back as soon as you pay the fine - is it 200 AED that you need to pay?
> Cheers
> Steve


I am not sure how much it is, but on searching the Internets, I think it's 200+10. 

The officer was nice and told me if I wanted to appeal, I can do that when I go there. Incidentally, further internet searching led me to a news article in which a police Sgt was quite as saying that if there's no crossing point for more than 500m in either direction, appealing it may result in it getting cancelled. (Of course only applies on smaller roads)


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Turn up suited and booted, polite and appeal to their better nature.
On the day, you might get lucky and get the fine cancelled - nothing to lose in trying.
Best of luck.
Steve


----------



## Malbec

Fine for crossing the street "illegally"? I saw plenty of people doing that everyday. In summer having pedestrian crossing even 500m away might be very challenging to get to...


----------



## DubaiResident

Malbec said:


> Fine for crossing the street "illegally"? I saw plenty of people doing that everyday. In summer having pedestrian crossing even 500m away might be very challenging to get to...


Yea, I know. Especially this point where I was caught, is a major point of crossing for people crossing over to Sharjah. There's apparently a pedestrian bridge coming in this area.


----------



## Louismkd

My company driver was having a right go at me the other day for not using the zebra crossing, to his credit and my stupidity there was one about 10 meters away but I didn't even know it was a law out here! Plus, drivers don't even stop at the crossings like they do in England so whats the point?


----------



## bijojc

*Me too got a fine on last thursady 23rd april*

Hi,

Me too got the same way while crossing the road near sahara center. He collected my Id too and told me to get back from Deira traffic department. 

Have you got your id? How long it take to get back the id? In which section of Traffic department you paid the fine?


----------



## vp_ortiz

DubaiResident said:


> So I have just been handed a traffic violation by a plain clothes officer for crossing a road where there are no pedestrian crossings/signals/bridges for at least a kilometer on either side (Amman street, near Sahara centre... a very popular spot most of you might know)
> 
> I agree with the violation and he gave me a receipt after I showed him my Emirates ID. But to my surprise, he didn't give back the ID and asked me to collect it from Deira Police Station after 4 days.
> 
> My question is, do traffic police normally do this? (keeping drivers licences/IDs till fine is paid)
> 
> Also, does anyone know how long the process will take from paying the fine to getting my ID back? I don't mind paying it, but to actually go there during office hours on a weekday is not easy for me.


Yes I have also been a caught crossing the roads and got a fine - 200 AED plus a 10 AED knowledge fee. There were 3 of us, and all of us were asked to give our Emirates ID. When he noticed that I got have a driving licence, they took my details on that instead so I can pay it online. They gave back my license and my Emirates ID. 

My other friends who didn't have licenses had to go the police station to pay the fine and collect their IDs. As soon as you pay them your ID will be given back - yeah but it's the hassle of going through all of that just to get it back.


----------



## DubaiResident

vp_ortiz said:


> When he noticed that I got have a driving licence, they took my details on that instead so I can pay it online. They gave back my license and my Emirates ID.


Yea thanks for your reply. Next time (I hope there isn't a time!) I should just give them my driving licence. 

The whole process was a breeze as I had already paid online before going to collect the ID. But it was the hassle of going there before 2pm and then waiting in queue for the number to be called.


----------



## avinash_468

Emirates ID held by Dubai Police officer for wrongly crossing road and asked me to collect from al barsa centre. I want to know the location and timing at the centre for collection of ID card and penalty payment modes.


----------



## Stevesolar

avinash_468 said:


> Emirates ID held by Dubai Police officer for wrongly crossing road and asked me to collect from al barsa centre. I want to know the location and timing at the centre for collection of ID card and penalty payment modes.


Google broken?

https://2gis.ae/dubai/firm/70000001006769266?queryState=center/55.206572,25.124705/zoom/17


----------



## BedouGirl

There's a lot of folk in the financial Centre area who've been caught. There's a crossing but people don't use it. The fines, as much as people know they're being given out, don't seem to stop people. I've even seen people being stopped by unmarked police cars on the median early in the mornings.


----------



## twowheelsgood

BedouGirl said:


> There's a lot of folk in the financial Centre area who've been caught. There's a crossing but people don't use it. The fines, as much as people know they're being given out, don't seem to stop people. I've even seen people being stopped by unmarked police cars on the median early in the mornings.


Budgetary shortfall perhaps ?


----------



## badru

*emirates id fine*

hi sir / madam,
how long if you dint pay fine for crossing road by mistake without zebra crossing if you are in vacation is it counted days or monthly is it same fine 210 aed or more.. thank you and best regards


----------



## QOFE

You need to go to the police station and pay the fine. It seems to be that it's 200 AED

https://7days.ae/65000-people-fined-jaywalking-dubai


----------

